# Double het for albino pied



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Heya a made a post last week about wanting to have a go at producing a albino pied. after i breed a albino with a pied the hatchlings will be 100% het albino het pied. When these are bred together there is a slim 1.16 chnce of producing a albino pied. just a thought could the 2 double hets produce albino's and pieds seeing that both parents will have both genes?

Thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Are these royal pythons? The answer below is for royals. A different species may require a different answer.

Answer: yes.

double het albino pied x double het albino pied -->
9/16 normal (may be either het albino, het pied, or double het)
3/16 pied (may be het albino)
3/16 albino (may be het pied)
1/16 albino pied
Fractions are the odds of a given outcome for each egg, not for a clutch of eggs.


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Heya yeah sorry that was a royal question. 

Thankyou for your reply thats helped alot. :no1:


----------

